# Help on finding the right kayak



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Zofchak said:


> I'm not familiar with a lot of the new models, but I will say that right around 12'-13' is generally an ideal length for an all around fishing kayak. Go much shorter and you're going to be limited in your speed and have more difficulty in tracking. Anything more and it's a greater challenge to maneuver in tight areas, store and transport.
> 
> If you're on a tight budget I would suggest possibly looking at used kayaks. A lot of people buy and find out it's just not for them. Often times they are couples and I regularly see pairs of used kayaks for sale (With lots of accessories) at a steep discount compared to buying 2 individually.
> 
> Personally, I use a Malibu Stealth 12' kayak and have been for about 7 years now. I picked the Stealth 12' because of the stability, ease of access to storage (From a seated position), molded in storage for scuba tanks and the massive front hatch.


Just my personal experience - go with better tacking. You just do not do that much tight quarters turning. Now if you are river fishing turning may be more important.



Shoeman said:


> I somewhat considered those, but much my fishing includes fly line and the pedals would interfere
> 
> Then there's the additional weight....


You can use them without the peddles or pull the peddles when you get to you location. You are right though, they are not for everyone. I would think twice before I used them on a river. Houghton, Higgins, or the Great Lakes they are worth considering.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> I somewhat considered those, but much my fishing includes fly line and the pedals would interfere
> 
> Then there's the additional weight....


Hobie makes a casting brace where you would turn around and cast. Then, your line would fall onto your seat and the pedals would not come into play.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Check out the fs128t from bps, I luv mine to death. Super stable if u want to stand up in one.


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

Field and Stream has a big sale going on until 25 march. A 10.5 ' Trophy Angler DLX for $369


----------

